# Bateria 12V portatil, Altavoces 60Wrms;4 vias,amplificador?



## culebrasx (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola, ya llevo un tiempo leyendo y tengo "Favoritos" lleno de enlaces de diseños que me gustan pero no se muy bien por cual decidirme:
En primer lugar disculpad si se repite el tema; y si algún administrador lo considera innecesario lo cierre;
 He estado mirando por ejemplo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/amplificador-22w-12voltios-5150/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

entre otros, pero estos me han gustado...

Quiero armarme un equipo "portátil"; tengo unos altavoces pioneer TS-A6987 de 260Wmax y 60W nom y 4 vias con 4 ohmnios, mi intención es comprar una bateria de estas de 12V y unos 10A aproximadamente y montarlo en una caja para hacerlo portátil, no soy ningún audiofilo pero tampoco me gustan los crujidos,jeje.

He estado mirando otros amplificadores pero decian que tenían que subir la tensión a partir de los 12V para baterías de coche y todo eso, lo que no se si será posible con la batería que pretendo poner o simplemente no será necesario.
Tambien pretendo armarme un cargador para la bateria de 12V:
Cargador de Baterias 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-baterias-2103/

Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo desde Valencia,España.


----------



## santiago (Mar 26, 2008)

el tema es el tiempo de duracion de la bateria que es de 10 a yo creo que tus parlantes soportan 60w pico y continuos le doy 20w rms te recomiendo por tu bateria el 7377 con el pre (no me acuerdo bien el amperaje de consumo) pero capas te dura 2 o 3 horas con una bat de 10 a y si no el viejo tda 2003 yo lo tenia andando con un par de 6x6 y una bateria de taladro inalambrico sonaba lindo con el mismo pre del 7377 
salu2


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 26, 2008)

Claro, el tema es el consumo de los integrados y del volumen al q pretendas escuchar, el 1562 tiene picos de 10A y encima es mono, osea necesitás armar 2. El TA8221 consume bastante también. Tendrías q utilizar alguno de los últimos 2 si querés sonido portatil, tenés entre 1,5 y 2,5A de consumo asi q tenes de 4 a 6 Hs de reproducción con la batería de 10Ah dependiendo del volumen. Y si o si armate un pre para aprovechar mejor la potencia porq creería q vas a usar un mp3 o algo portatil para poner música.

Saludos


----------



## culebrasx (Mar 26, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas,
los parlantes son estos

Mnicolau; si armo el pre que indica en el hilo de 7337, arovecharé mejor la potencia dices,
soy de españa y a veces se producen malentendidos con el lenguaje, que quieres decir con que el 8221 consume bastante bien; que el consumo es bueno, por lo tanto bajo, o que el consumo es elevado?
Muchas gracias de nuevo...


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 26, 2008)

Q tal culebrasx? lo q puse es q el 8221 consume bastante "también", osea tiene un consumo elevado.
Y sí, el pre te ayuda elevando la señal débil del reproductor portatil y así adecuarla a la señal de entrada del amplificador. De esta manera, obtendrás una mayor potencia. Podés comprobarlo vos mismo, armá el amplificador sólo y probalo, después conectale el pre y vas a ver la diferencia.

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 26, 2008)

el pre ayuda pero yo ya medi varias veces amplificador con pre y el consumo aumenta dado que mas volumen=mas consumo


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 26, 2008)

Sí, por supuesto, no vas a obtener más potencia mágicamente, pero es potencia q no podrías obtener sin el pre... el consumo del circuito es con pre incluido, osea, sin el pre no llegarías a consumir esa corriente debido a q no lograrías tal nivel de amplificación.


----------



## santiago (Mar 26, 2008)

porsupuesto si la señal de entrada es baja es como ponerle un potenciometro a un amplificador con mucha ganancia el 7377 para lograr su potencia efectiva lleva el pre por que su tipo es alta señal de entrada-alta salida osea que tiene poca ganancia


----------



## paglo (Abr 3, 2011)

Buenos dias, estoy queriendo armar lo mismo (un parlante portatil a bateria de gel) alguien sabe si hay algun integrado nuevo o un amplificador distinto que consuma menos? ya que la consulta es de hace mas de 2 años, capaz hay algo nuevo.
y si tienen alguna recomendacion de alguien que haya hecho algo parecido se los agradesco.

Saludos


----------

